# Exploding corpse



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oops.....

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/mourners-traumatised-after-corpse-explodes-20130608-2nx3h.html


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, sounds like another government putting their business where it didn't belong. Once that smell is in your nose it is so hard to get rid of it. Seems like it permeates your clothes too. I feel bad for the families.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

OK, so many questions are going through my mind and I am not sure the answers would make any of this easier for anyone!!!


----------

